# Juwel trigon 350.



## dunmurryboy (30 Jan 2017)

Hi what would be the best co2 setup for a juwel trigon  350 litre tank this is my first attempt at live plants I have lots of co2 accessories already but nothing set up yet thanks


----------



## ian_m (30 Jan 2017)

Search for how other people have got sufficient flow & CO2 distribution in a Trigon. It is hard in a corner tank to get decent flow & associated CO2 distribution due to its shape, it is very easy using default standard spray bars to get dead flow areas and associated algae and poor plant health. Spray bar engineering is the solution.


----------



## Deansie (15 Feb 2017)

Hi, ive got a bazooka diffuser that is at the filter inlet. It's a good diffuser and works well but I'd recommend an inline diffuser. That's what would do, may do in the future.
Good luck


----------



## dunmurryboy (25 Feb 2017)

Thanks for your advice will let you know how I got on


----------



## dunmurryboy (20 Mar 2017)

Sorry about delay only getting round to setting equipment up ..1 have a planted trigon 350 .Eheim 2217  have access to various power heads. Wave makers . My proposed co2 setup consists f.e ..Up regulator bubble counter on regulator  bazooka 80mm diffuser can anybody help in way to get best results from the available equipment ..Oh i keep 6 large discus 10 cardinals 10 rummy nose tetras 8 assorted Corry,s thanks


----------



## Room101 (4 Jul 2017)

Hi. 
Don't know if it will help. But I've been running a trigon 190. 
Lots of great info here https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/trigon-190-crypt-corner-pfk-featured.22238/

I've used the same filter nozzle and skimmer setup as Gary's. I'm using a eheim Pro 350t filter. I've taken some of the filter media out. I also don't use the white floss filter media. I've also added 2 hydro nano to the tank. 
2kg Co2 via a bazooka 70mm(i think) under the filter inlet. 
I did, for a while try Inline co2 via UP diffuser but not for me(long story) 

Lights. . 
Aquaray 600 @ 66% brightness at the front. The back is the 400 @ 10% brightness. Tile in the hood. 
Order of play for the tank. 

Co2 on @ 2.00pm

Lights on 4.00 (ramping up over 45min)

5.00pm both hydro nano on. 

Co2 off @ 9pm

Hydro nano off @ 11pm

Lights off @ 12 (off @ 11.45. 45min ramping down) 
Feed the plants via EI.
I get the 1ph drop.
Drop Checker green when lights on. 
Lots of water movement on the water surface. But not enough to splash.  
Think I'm around 2 to 3 bubbles per sec. 
30 to 50% water change per week. But sometimes go 10 to 14 days. 

Tank not perfect but I'm happy. Biggest problem for me was too much light. Tank is setup near a bay window. So I cover the tank with towels when I go to bed. 

I moved the tank(yes ½full) to the hall so I could decorate the lounge. The ambient light was greatly reduced and the tank improved. I knew I had to move to led. Moving to led gave me the control that I needed. 

What I've learnt. If it's going to go wrong the tank will show you quickly. But if you going in the right direction. It's takes ages to see any improvement. So, 1 change @ a time and wait a couple of weeks. 
If I did the tank again I would raise the level of substrate by 6 to 8 inches. Also have the substrate higher on the back. As you know the trigon are deep tanks. So increasing the depth of substrate would help with carpet plants. 

I'll post some pic later. 

Hope you find the right setup. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Room101 (4 Jul 2017)




----------



## Room101 (4 Jul 2017)

View attachment 109056 View attachment 109057 View attachment 109058 View attachment 109059 View attachment 109060 View attachment 109061 View attachment 109062


----------



## Room101 (4 Jul 2017)

Oh. I forgot to say about fish. Yes. Lots. Only venture put when the kids go to bed. Lots of tetras . platinum, green. Rummy nose. Plus harlequins. Octos. Pygmy Cory's. Also 6 sidthimunki. The sidthimunki are the first to tell me if co2 was too high. Oh, 2 glass cat fish. Some amano shrimp. . Plus 4 kuhli loach.


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Jul 2017)

Nicely done.


----------



## DavidW (17 Jul 2017)

I also have a planted Trigon 350 with discus. I've tried using a bazooka diffuser in the tank but this didn't work very well so I've moved it to the inlet of my return pump in my sump and this works well with my custom spray bar situated at the back of my tank pointing forward. I found the only way to keep the CO2 stable in my tank is to leave it on, but this may just be because I'm using a sump.

For your canister setup I would recommend getting an inline diffuser and a spraybar, Also if your using 2kg FE get a spare I usually go through 1 in about 2 1/2 months, I've now started using 5kg FE.


----------

